# arborvitae is this normal



## ryan87500 (Jul 16, 2017)

I moved into a house with a maybe 40 foot hedge of large arborvitae. They are probably 15-20 feet tall.

Haven't paid much attention to them and recently noticed area appear to be drying and turning light green. Also all the foliate the stems are brown which I don't know if it is normal or not.

I am in Chicagoland where it has been very dry for a month or so and obviously fall is starting.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

The stems on my wintergreen arborvitaes are all brown. Around this time of year they do start to get a little lighter, or bronze. I think most varieties of arborvitae do have some sort of winter bronzing, some more than others. I'd keep an eye on it, but it looks ok to me (far from an expert) for now.


----------



## ryan87500 (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks.

I have someone coming out Friday to take a look. I am seeing a lot of light green I think it is a fall shed, or at least hope so. It appears to be the inner stems at least.

Figured it is best to have someone look at it plus I have some other tree work that needs to be done. Seems to early to be fall but we have had some crazy weather in Chicago this year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ we are having a lot of maple trees turning into fall colors. It is way to early for Indy. We are also in a drought after having a very wet summer.


----------

